# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  "СУИЦИД"

## PutnikSmerti

СУИЦИД

Другое название этого явления - самоубийство.

В советские времена существовало убеждение, что суицид - явный признак психического заболевания. То есть каждый суицидент посмертно получал звание ненормального, а тех, кого удалось вытащить, пожизненно ставили на учет у психиатра (со всеми вытекающими последствиями). Вообще размышления о самоубийстве - чаще всего признак не отсутствия, а если хотите, избытка ума (то самое "горе от ума", о котором не раз уже приходилось говорить). Поэтому трудно переоценить заслугу известного психиатра А.Г.Амбрумовой - она сумела фактически доказать то, что большинство суицидентов - люди практически здоровые. И основала для них в Москве телефон доверия, а также кризисный стационар - не только чтобы откачивать тех, кто сделал этот шаг, сколько затем, чтобы предупредить самоубийства.

Все суициды делятся на три группы: истинные, скрытые и демонстративные.

Истинный суицид никогда не бывает спонтанным - хоть иногда и выглядит довольно неожиданным. Такому суициду всегда предшествуют угнетенное настроение, депрессивное состояние, или просто мысли об уходе из жизни. Причем окружающие. Даже самые близкие люди. Нередко такого состояния человек не замечают (особенно если откровенно не хотят этого). И своеобразный тест на готовность к истинному суициду - размышления человека о смысле жизни. Поэтому в своего рода "группу риска" по суицидам составляют подростки и старики. Далеко не все подростковые самоубийства происходят от несчастной любви. Просто "юноша, обдумывающий житье" (или, соответственно, девушка) не нашел для себя ответа, каково его предназначение в этом мире (а в силу подросткового максимализма принять ответ "жить для того, чтобы жить" ему еще очень трудно). Да и основной процент самоубийств «из-за любви» происходит не потому, что подростку приспичило начать интимную жизнь или у него бушуют гормоны. Просто чаще всего детская влюбленность– не что иное, как отражение потребности быть нужным хоть кому-то: если уж не родителям, то Ему или Ей. И когда взаимности не возникает, нередко приходит ощущение, что ВО ВСЕМ МИРЕ ТЫ НИКОМУ НЕ НУЖЕН…Старики же уходят из жизни, если вдруг понимают, что всю свою жизнь они прожили напрасно. Да, если пожилой человек уверен, что сделал на своем пути хоть что-то значимое (хотя бы для себя самого), тогда он начинает любить жизнь. А вот те, кто убеждается, что все их существование прошло впустую, могут пойти на суицид и в преклонном возрасте.

Да в конце концов, потеря смысла жизни может выглядеть как угодно - все зависит от того, кто в чем видит этот смысл. Безденежье может толкнуть на роковой шаг того, для кого вся жизнь сводится к богатству; несчастная любовь может стать причиной суицида в том случае, если влюбленный не мыслит будущего без любимой; а женщина, убежденная, что ее предназначение - только в материнстве, может покончить с собой из-за обнаруженного бесплодия… Хотя, конечно, в любом из подобных случаев можно найти другой, более конструктивный выход.

Но основная часть суицидов - это не что иное, как попытка вести диалог: только, разумеется, вот таким своеобразным и совершенно непригодным для этого методом. Большинство самоубийц, как правило, хотели вовсе не умереть - а только достучаться до кого-то, обратить внимание на свои проблемы, позвать на помощь. Это явление психиатры часто называют демонстративным суицидом

Очень часто приходится сталкиваться с родительскими жалобами на «неуправляемость» детей и подростков: мол, на уроках шалит, разбил стекло, нахамил учительнице, избил товарища… Просят проверить, все ли у ребенка в порядке с психикой. Начинают (это, конечно, самые «умные») давать ему успокоительные препараты… А на самом деле все гораздо проще: даже двух-трехлетний малыш, когда ему необходимо родительское внимание, может разбить чашку или написать в штаны. И тогда взрослые пусть отшлепают, пусть обругают – но зато и увидят, что у них есть ребенок! И как это ни цинично и ни страшно, иной раз детские и подростковые суициды происходят по той же причине: ребенок уходит из жизни. С мыслью: мол, наконец-то вы обратите внимание на то, что я есть. Вернее, был…

Конечно, демонстративный суицид иногда проявляется и как способ своеобразного шантажа (чаще со стороны именно слабых людей, у которых просто нет других способов воздействия - см. Насилие семейное). Мол, "сделай то-то и то-то, или я застрелюсь, повешусь, брошусь под поезд...» И бич демонстративных самоубийц — случайность: случайно выстрелило ружье, случайно затянулась петля, случайно оказался скользким перрон... А они-то хотели только попугать! Можно, конечно, добиться своего другими способами. Но беда практически всех суидидентов в том, что они точно также глухи к окружающим, как окружающие к ним. Поэтому-то чаще всего и не получается конструктивного диалога.

Скрытый суицид - удел тех, кто понимает, что самоубийство - не самый достойный путь решения проблемы, но тем не менее другого пути опять же найти не может. Такие люди выбирают не открытый уход из жизни "по собственному желанию", а так называемое "суицидально обусловленное поведение". Это и рискованная езда на автомобиле, и занятия экстремальными видами спорта или опасным бизнесом, и добровольные поездки в горячие точки, и даже алкогольная или наркотическая зависимость… Даже дети, которые катаются на крыше лифта, могут делать это по той же самой причине. И сколько угодно можно твердить человеку о том, что все это опасно для жизни: как правило, именно этой опасности и жаждут скрытые суициденты.

Что же делать, если вы заметили склонность к суициду у близкого человека, или, паче чаяния, сами все чаще думаете об этом?

    * Прежде всего нужно выучить, что не каждый потенциальный самоубийца - психически больной. И тех, кого вытащили с того света, вовсе не обязательно клеймить психиатрическим диагнозом. Вообще суицид - не повод для осуждения. Конечно, человек выбрал не самый лучший и не самый умный способ решения проблем. Но не его вина, а его беда в том, что других способов он найти не сумел.
    * На вопрос о смысле жизни однозначного ответа нет - потому что этих смыслов жизни огромное количество. И для каждого может найтись свой, причем не один! Если у вас возникли мысли "зачем я живу" - значит, вы собственный смысл жизни просто-напросто потеряли. Так его вполне можно отыскать - более того, во время таких "поисков" может обнаружиться другой, новый смысл, порой даже более интересный и достойный. Поэтому главное в решении любой проблемы - не упираться носом в надпись "нет выхода", причем выход-то рядом, надо только голову повернуть.
    * Если ваш близкий начал вести себя слишком рискованно - это тоже повод прислушаться к его проблемам. Ничего, что он вполне может быть сильной личностью и даже главой семьи - может, ему просто не хватает душевного тепла и понимания? Учтите, что скрытый суицидент чаще всего сам вам никогда не пожалуется - большинство из них, как правило, мужчины, а мужчинам у нас "плакаться кому-то в жилетку" не принято. Именно поэтому, кстати, среди клиентов психотерапевтов примерно четыре женщины на одного мужчину, а в статистике суицидов - четверо мужчин на одну женщину.
    * Не стоит доверять и распространенному мифу о том, что мол, "кто говорит о самоубийстве, никогда этого не сделает". Да, заявление о возможном суициде может быть и демонстрацией, но может быть и криком о помощи, причем сорвавшимся случайно. И неспециалисту "диагноз" здесь поставить очень сложно. Поэтому не всегда стоит пропускать такие высказывания мимо ушей.
    * Если же кто-то с помощью попыток к суициду вами откровенно манипулирует, лучший способ - держаться от него подальше (таким образом, без зрителей спектакль не состоится). Не поддерживайте диалог негодными методами. Разумеется, поддержать другие способы разговора, более приемлемые, здесь можно и даже нужно.
    * Людям, склонным к демонстративному суициду, хочу сказать: наверняка все ваши мысли и все ваше поведение зациклено на какой-то конкретной личности: мол, вот я умру, он (или она) тогда поплачет, тогда поймет… Но учтите - далеко не факт, что пресловутая личность среагирует именно так, как вы хотите: возможно, любимый вовсе не будет убиваться у вашего гроба, а непослушный ребенок вовсе не будет терзать себя чувством вины. И проверить это лично вы уже не сможете. Поэтому стоит ли рисковать жизнью, чтобы только попытаться "кому-то что-то доказать"? Лучше всего попытаться выйти на диалог конструктивными методами - во всяком случае, прямо сказать человеку, чего вы от него ждете, может быть эффективнее, чем рисковать жизнью - штукой в общем-то довольно привлекательной и интересной.
    * Учтите и то, что бессознательное сравнение суицидентов с психами опять-таки еще не изжито - и как на вас посмотрит ваш "предмет чувств" после вашего неадекватного, по его мнению, поступка, если вы останетесь живы? Очень вероятно, что не только не бросится вам на шею с проявлениями любви, но и попытается держаться от вас подальше…
    * В конце концов, возможно, вам надо просто выговориться - эмоции требуют выхода. Если не можете доверить свои чувства кому-то близкому или специалисту-психологу, можете просто вести дневник. Это спасло от самоубийства многих людей - к их счастью, а возможно, и к нашему.
    * Вообще с демонстративными суицидами следует быть осторожным. Распространенный в народе способ отговорок - "чего встал, прыгай давай" - может сработать с точностью до наоборот. Здесь лучше сказать такому самоубийце, что решение о суициде - дело сугубо личное. Вся ответственность за это решение лежит на самом человеке. И все записки "в моей смерти прошу винить"… - извините, полная глупость. Никто ни в чьем самоубийстве не виноват (даже уголовный кодекс в статье "доведение до самоубийства" перечисляет очень ограниченные условия).
    * Очень сложно отговорить человека от суицида, упирая на его чувство долга: мол, нельзя делать детей сиротами, нельзя бросать близких… Такое давление может лишь подтолкнуть к роковому шагу: мол, я настолько уже ничего не значу, что и жизнью собственной распоряжаться не вправе! Опять-таки, скажите такому человеку, что никто не заставляет его жить насильно. А если он хочет в этой жизни быть значимой личностью – то не лучше ли приложить свою голову и руки к тому, чтобы добиться значимости более адекватными способами?
    * Даже безработица и финансовый кризис- не повод для суицида! В этом случае близкие, правда, часто утешают так: да ты не бойся, мы тебя прокормим… А вы не думаете, что это для человека удар по самому больному - раньше он сам зарабатывал и кормил кого-то, а теперь вынужден побираться? Помощь здесь лучше предложить по-другому: не прокормим, а поможем первое время. Не берите человека на полное обеспечение, а простимулируйте его доказать хотя бы самому себе, что своего разума и умений он не потерял.
    * Вообще важно переключить возможного самоубийцу с мысли о суициде. Но ни в коем случае не говорить ему "Да ты не думай об этом!" Вот проделайте такой эксперимент. Представьте, что вам кто-то сказал: "Не думай о слоне". Ну-ка, о чем вы сейчас в первую очередь подумали? То-то и оно. Точно так же нельзя впрямую отговорить человека "не думать о суициде". Лучше подкинуть ему иную работенку для мозгов!

…Итак, виноватых в самоубийстве, как правило, нет. Любой суицид - это личное, осознанное решение самого человека. И распоряжаться своей жизнью - неотъемлемое право каждой личности. Но лучшая профилактика суицида - дать возможность каждому ощутить это право, равно как и право искать другие методы для решения проблем! Если человек чувствует себя нужным хотя бы самому себе, если он имеет право голоса хотя бы в отношении себя самого - уже поэтому жизнь становится для него достаточно большой ценностью!

© Нарицын Николай Николаевич,
врач-психотерапевт, психоаналитик
+7 (495) 509-44-68, 507-28-65, 359-21-92

http://www.naritsyn.ru/read/all/azbuka/suicid.htm

----------


## NoNaMe

> И когда взаимности не возникает, нередко приходит ощущение, что ВО ВСЕМ МИРЕ ТЫ НИКОМУ НЕ НУЖЕН…


 Бывает так, что мы кому то нужны, но проблема в другом: в том, что мы не нужны тем, кто нужен нам.

----------


## fallen_angel

Или во всем мире не нужет никто тебе...

----------


## Зерошпиль

Меня вот это заинтресовало 
"Скрытый суицид - удел тех, кто понимает, что самоубийство - не самый достойный путь решения проблемы, но тем не менее другого пути опять же найти не может. Такие люди выбирают не открытый уход из жизни "по собственному желанию", а так называемое "суицидально обусловленное поведение". Это и рискованная езда на автомобиле, и занятия экстремальными видами спорта или опасным бизнесом, и добровольные поездки в горячие точки, и даже алкогольная или наркотическая зависимость… Даже дети, которые катаются на крыше лифта, могут делать это по той же самой причине. И сколько угодно можно твердить человеку о том, что все это опасно для жизни: как правило, именно этой опасности и жаждут скрытые суициденты."
Я боюсь внешней опасности, я даже дорогу не перехожу на красный свет и не напереходе. Но при этом я курю так, что твой паровоз, только это болезней не вызывает. И я не хочу жить, смерти тоя боюсь? Ведь если я начну перед машинами бегать или сам на машине гонять по встречнй, то все может быть быстрее и проще? Так почему я этого неделаю, но и жить не хочу?

----------

